#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > HALL OF SHAME  - FOTO'S >  >  Wat een crea-bea's lopen er toch weer rond op de wereld..

## Stage-Q

kwquadrat


Riggers / technici..... BRAND LOS hehe

----------


## Mathijs

Ach ja. Zolang er prutsers op deze aarde zijn, zul je dit soort dingen houden.
Verdient de aandacht niet die het krijgt.

----------


## Leks

t blijft toch stiekum vermaak.
en je hoopt dat er nooit iemand wat aan over heeft gehouden

Zo kwam ik laatst op een niet nader te noemen plaats een 32A M->M verloop tegen!

Hier is toen door een collega en van de stekkers afgeknipt en een briefje opgehangen. ( niet gelezen, zal wel een " WTF moet je hiermee " briefje zijn)

nooit meer iets van gehoord  :Confused:

----------


## vasco

Als je even had gezocht dan had je dit onderwerp met de link naar die pagina hier al eerder gevonden (ik heb gezocht met de term kwquadrat).

Zie http://www.licht-geluid.nl/forum/rig...-kan-doen.html

----------

